# Neuer Job



## Rahmat (23 September 2002)

Hi Leute,

ist zwar absolut OT, aber irgendwo schon der Hammer.

Ich habe nen Job !!! :wave: 
Und jetzt ratet mal wo und was. Ich darf den ganzen Tag telefonieren   :bla:  :bla:  für t-online, bzw. die walter TelemedienService GmbH & Co.   :bla:  :bla: 
Ist doch irgendwo zum kringeln.  
Mal sehen ob ich dann auch wieder öfter mal was poste und so aus dem Nähkästchen was erzählen kann.
Vielleicht..., soll ja so mit 90 Leuten/Tag zu tun haben. Da ist vielleicht auch das eine oder andere interessante fürs Forum dabei, natürlich unter Wahrung sämtlicher Geheimnisse.

 Rahmat 

P.S.:
Habe ne neu super Signatur gesehen:
Macs sind für Leute, die nicht wissen wollen, wie ihr Computer funktioniert.
Linux ist für Leute, die wissen wollen, wie ihr Computer funktioniert.
DOS ist für Leute, die wissen wollen, wie ihr Computer nicht funktioniert.
Windows ist für Leute, die nicht wissen wollen, wie ihr Computer  nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir zum neuen Job.

*rumsuch*
*wühl*
*Kiste_umdreh*
*Flasche_wegschmeiß*
Jo, Glück gehabt, eine Flasche blieb nach dem Gelage in Ankündigungen noch übrig... 

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP*
Prost, auf den neuen Job!


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Achja:
Für neue Stories sind wir natürlich alle dankbar und die Nennungen von Namen erwartet keiner.


----------



## Rahmat (23 September 2002)

Hi Heiko,

*freufreu*, ist doch schön, wenn sich Freunde mitfreuen.

Dass Ihr keine Namensnennung erwartet weiß ich schon.
Aber bis jetzt war ich halt nur frech und hab mich um nichts gesch...
Ich hatte ja auch keinen Job zu verlieren, da ich gar keinen hatte.

Jetzt kommt halt der Moment, wo ich dann doch einen Moment stutze und mich frage, "Darf ich alles sagen?".

Manch eine SPD-Politikerin ist halt schon über manche "inakzeptable" Wahrheit gestolpert, die tapfere Buschkämpfer ihr verübelt haben.
Ist schon ein interessanter Gedankenansatz, die Wahrheit einfach nicht zu akzeptieren. Irgendwo genial. Noch verwegener ist es von der ganzen Welt zu verlangen diese Wahrheiten auch nicht zu akzeptieren. Aber so definiert sich halt die USA und ihr allwissender Präsident.
Mr. Bush will halt nicht nur von seinen Feinden für arrogant gehalten werden. Dies sollen schließlich auch seine Freunde tun. Ja so macht man sich Freunde. Und hinterher wundert man sich wieder, wenn eine Bombe oder ein Flugzeug irgendwo hinfällt. Und man kann sich überhaupt nicht vorstellen wieso ??? :-?  :-? 
Selig sind die im Geiste Armen, denn ihrer ist das Himmelreich.

 Rahmat 

P.S.:
Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Wißt ihr wieso Bush Schröder nicht zur Wahl gratuliert hat?
Richtig, er ist neidisch weil er nämlich gewählt wurde.


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Man muß halt unterscheiden zwischen dem, was man im Job erzählt und dem, was man privat erzählen kann.
Vor allem wenn nicht bekannt ist, wo man arbeitet, kann man den Mund etwas weiter aufreissen...


----------



## Rahmat (23 September 2002)

Und ist hier Job oder privat ? :-?  :-? 
"Feind" liest mit.


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Wenn keiner weiß wo Du arbeitest dann ist hier privat.
Mein Arbeitgeber ist in der Beziehung auch alles andere als pflegeleicht. :-(


----------



## Rahmat (23 September 2002)

Na, dann will ich Dich mal in keine Kalamitäten bringen  

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

*Wörterbuch_such*


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2002)

@Rahmat


GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!!!!


 

Und was für eine Hotline ist das ? Nicht die normale - onlien Hotline oder?

Wirst du jetzt etwa auch so ein Hotline Typ? uiiiiiiii

Darfst du dann auch sagen " Guten Tag deutsche Telekom sie sprechen mit Herrn Rahmat was darf ich für sie tun"?

Und darfst dann auch einfach auflegen wenn die Leute sich aufregen?


und sagen "Dazu kann ich Ihnen leidre keine Auskunft geben, einen  schönen Tag noch "


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2002)

du musst mir dann auch auf jeden Fall erzählenen, wies bei t-online so zugeht und wie die Mitarbeiter da so sind   :lol:


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Und noch ein Tip:
"Les gefälligst das Handbuch, Du Oarsch!" ist keine adäquate Hilfestellung... ))


----------



## Rahmat (24 September 2002)

@Heiko, @ Mattes,

so ungefähr   

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (24 September 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

Viel Glück beim neuen Job   

Hör nicht auf Heiko, ich hab selber so´n Job gemacht :

Die Antwort aller Antworten ist RTFM ! 

(read the fucking manual! )   

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

danke,

ich dachte, es heißt "read the fine manual"   

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Alles Käse.
Mittlerweile heißt es STFW - Search the fucking web


----------



## technofreak (24 September 2002)

Na gut,
ist ja auch schon etwas her (zwei Jahre) und das ist ja heute wie früher 20 Jahre  :bla:


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2002)

@Rahmat

jetzt können wir wenigstens sagen, bei T-online gibt es mindestens EINEN sehr fähigen Mitarbeiter    :lol:


----------



## Rahmat (24 September 2002)

Hi Mattes,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte ich mit den Auskünften von t-online meist weniger Probleme, als mit denen der Telekom.
Außerdem hat t-online ja mit der dialer-Problematik recht wenig zu tun, da ja beim Verbindungsaufbau über einen dialer die
t-online-Verbindung getrennt wird. Und Inkassostelle ist auch die Telekom und nicht t-online.
(Klar t-online ist eine Tochter der Telekom.)
Und ich denke überall gibt es welche mit mehr und welche mit weniger Ahnung. Und ich muß erst mal 3-4 Wochen lernen. Und ob und wann ich dann zu denen mit mehr Ahnung gehöre, das wird sich erst mal zeigen. Im Moment fühle ich mich eher wie Hänschen als wie Hans.  
Aber ich sehe schon, ich fange an die Sache aus einer ganz anderen Warte zu sehen. Hat wohl so kommen müssen.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

*g*
Das ist das schöne an jeder Geschichte: es gibt immer mind. zwei Seiten. Und hier im Forum ist Platz für 99 % aller Seiten.


----------



## Rahmat (24 September 2002)

Ist so ähnlich wie mit Oposition und Regierung.
Als Oposition kann man herrlich schimpfen. Und wenn man dann selber dran ist ... (macht man vieles ganz genauso).

Und wenn man dann drüber noch *g* kann, dann ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2002)

Welches Tier hat nur eine Schamlippe?

Ein halbes Hähnchen!


Ähm, naja, ich dachte, das passt vielleicht irgendwie...
oder doch einfach: Alles Gute, Rahmat!


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2002)

Seltsame Anatomie : Hähnchen mit Sch....? 

Na ja, man lernt nie aus  unk:


----------

